# halloween cockapoos



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls normaly wair costumes to class around haloween but i wont be their this weekend as im working but i took some photos of them in their costumes 

Gypsy the witch(as if she could be anything els lol ) Echo the the count(Count Echula) Delta the little devil (lol that was a given) and Inca as Casper the friendly ghost (but if im honest she looks like a reject from the KKK :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic!!! they all look fab,thats so funny!! xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Are they actually dog costumes?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Brilliant!!!! I especially like Gypsy in the first pic Maybe i should dress pixie up,x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

cracking up at Count Ecula! :lol:

We were going to get Vincent a costume but then realised my boyfriend was working both evenings this weekend  He has a batman costume so we were going to get Vincent a Robin one!! Sooo cute.
I think next year though


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow so cute! Hahahahaha!x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

They are just brilliant


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Trick or Treat .. Bone or a Chicken Wing     

Love your girls .. they can trick or treat at my house any Halloween Kendal xxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah got them out of the H&M store, they were the large i got the medium and they were far too small so we went for the large.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah this has just cracked me up! What beauties!! xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I absolutely adore them!!! What proper little cuties! We were going to get Archie a Hot Dog costume for Halloween, next year we will so we can take some cracking photo's!

Is this too cruel for a gorgeous 'poo?!! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Costume...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1320090557&sr=1-3


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I bought a costume for poppy, though when I shown it to her she gave a look of discust and retreated under the living room table


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this was my girls last year 

Gypsy security









Delta the wii puppy









Echo the potie compleat with hoofes









it was never realy decided whether inca was a blue bottle or a bat lol 









and the year before the witches of Eastwick


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! That is GREAT!!! Happy Halloween EVERYONE!!!! I will post a pic of Lady in her costume later!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Liking the witches of Eastwick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> I bought a costume for poppy, though when I shown it to her she gave a look of discust and retreated under the living room table


Poppy can make her own costumes


----------

